# Rottingdean Riding Stables



## maggiestar (30 January 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a good riding school near Brighton and wondered if anyone has been to Rottingdean Stables. Any feedback about the facilities, horses, atmosphere and quality of teaching would be great. 

Thanks!


----------

